# Where are the Pompano?



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Caught 1 Pomp(18") about 8:30 this A.M. 2 decent whiting on sand fleas. Fleas scarce this morning. Started catching cats came on in. Will try again Tomorrow.
Water starting to clear up, still stained.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wait until after this front. They'll be here for sure. We're getting a few in Gulf Shores but the water temps inshore are still a little bit higher than they need to be for pomps


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Meant to state I was fishing east of Ft Morgan.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have just been getting one's and two's lately as well....they will be here in good numbers soon


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Wait until after this front. They'll be here for sure. We're getting a few in Gulf Shores but the water temps inshore are still a little bit higher than they need to be for pomps


+1 I've been referring to the incoming cold front as the "pompano front" for a week now lol...bring em on, I'm needing some Pomp Ceviche somethin fierce!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

GrayMan said:


> +1 I've been referring to the incoming cold front as the "pompano front" for a week now lol...bring em on, I'm needing some Pomp Ceviche somethin fierce!


Pomp Ceviche....I'm going to need that recipe if you don't mind:yes:


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Pomp Ceviche....I'm going to need that recipe if you don't mind:yes:


 Sure thing, I'll dig out the recipe and send it to ya this evening...it's freaking good lol


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

GrayMan said:


> Sure thing, I'll dig out the recipe and send it to ya this evening...it's freaking good lol


Do you mind posting here to share with everybody?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been hitting the beach regular for 2 weeks now, w/my F-rod hoping to get one, I have caught almost everything else,Blues, Whiting, Flounder, Hard Tails, big Pins, a few Reds, small Jacks and a ton of ladies, but notta on the Pomps. I know a young man who was diving out off the 2nd sand bar 2 days ago, and says he saw quite a few out there, well out of my reach. Also spoke w/a surf fisher this morning that said he caught one well off shore from his yak last week. So the cooler water brings them inshore closer? Come on Pomp front!!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

One 11" Pomp 6:45 this A.M. one remora, then nothing but bait stealers. You cast a mile in the wind, believe heard some Spainish cursing on one of my cast.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry for the hold up, I've been moving for the past two days 
For da Ceviche:
3lbs fresh pompano
6 limes
3-4 chopped tomatoes
3-5 jalapenos, de-seeded and chopped
1 onion, chopped
about a half bunch of cilantro chopped
1 whole garlic clove, chopped
2 Tbsp. olive oil
salt and pepper

Cut the fish into half inch cubes, marinate and chill fish in juice of 3 limes for at least 4 hours. (I try to never go past 5 hrs though, I think 4 is the ideal.) pour off liquid. Mix in remaining ingredients and squeeze juice of remaining limes on top. Goes good with tostadas and Corona! :thumbup: Super easy, enjoy!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

